# Fly fishing goat-packers!



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

For those of us who like to get to those small out of the way spots and do some fly fishing when we get there, check out this new technique and system. 
http://www.tenkarausa.com/index.php
:idea:


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't get it. Tell me again why you want to catch flies...


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

I looked into that back 6 months or so- sound for a very small stream and interesting.
I got into packing with goats though 90% because of fly fishing. It would work if fly fishing or just fishing was an after thought. But for me it is the main reason why I pack- or at least 75% of where I choose to pack in to. Packing with goats just seemed to fit it well with the life style of fly fishing and it has.


----------

